# Colostomy reversal - gut sensitivity



## Raindog (Feb 28, 2019)

I was diagnosed with Diverticulitis about 10 years ago ( I am a 54 year old male). 3 years ago I had an emergency Hartmanns procedure after a stricture blocked my colon. 7 months later I had the colostomy reversal. Below are some of my issues and what worked for me ..... it might be useful to you.

Do exercise as much as you can in the long term. It promotes bowel movement and healing.
That said, don't overdo it until your surgery scars have all healed. I did and got an infection.
Your intestines don't like being handled. they are sensitive, react badly and in my case, post op, are inclined to spasm.
Through trial and error I can recommend the following.....
Cut down on alcohol. I can tolerate beer and gin but not white wine. Red wine in moderation!
Try daily enteric coated peppermint oil capsules - Pepperminn or similar - reduces indigestion and various stomach aches. Enteric gets it past your stomach acid and into your intestine. I take a standard peppermint capsule as well.
Try daily enteric coated probiotics - you want good bacteria to flourish where sustained antibiotic intake has killed the good with the bad.
Try Colofac or similar to reduce / prevent ibs intestinal spasms
Drink Kefir and Kombucha - they do reduce symptoms.
Drink several herbal teas daily. There are some that focus on IBS symptoms. Try Happy Tummy Tea at Totemteashop.co.uk. Works wonders for me.

I my experience it's a strategy of combination of there above to minimise discomfort. Interested to hear if anyone else in my situation has other techniques.


----------



## Alpinehigh (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello Raindog! You are right. I would like to add to your tea list. Egyptian Licorice. Thank you for your post.


----------

